# Help please . I need your advice !



## liverpool1892 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hello everyone :
My cockapoo puppy will be 12 weeks old (01/12/2015 ).Almost every time he eats.He has too much energy , I mean lots of energy ( Biting , barking , aggressive behavior , angry behavior ). He cant go on a walk yet , but he plays around the house and outside . I give him " DIAMOND NATURAL" dry food with just a little cooked chicken and once a day "The Missing links " over his food ! 

1- Is this normal ? ( Biting , barking ,growling , aggressive behavior , angry behavior )

2-Should I change his diet or his dry food ? ( diamond natural )

3-Anything I can do or anything I shouldn't do ?

I thank you for any advice..... !


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

First off, a 12 week old pup is not angry or aggressive - that's puppy behaviour or frustration due to not enough activity or sleep.

I've never heard of that food but I will look at it on the dog food advisor. 

How much socialisation, activity and training does he get in a day?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Why do you add the missing link supplement?


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey was dreadful when she was tired. I used to put her in her crate and leave her till she went to sleep. Pups need about 20 hours sleep a day.

She also used to show "aggressive behaviour" but all she wanted was to play. They do not know how to do this in human ways, so they do it in doggy ways! She hated being brushed and used to snarl at the brush, this was all new to her.

Twelve weeks is only a baby and they need lots of sleep and attention. As for the food I dont know much about that.

Everything is new to a pup and they need to be guided and shown what is right and wrong. This takes time and patience and, most importantly, everyone in the family doing the same thing and having the same commands.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

After eating i usually took my two out shortly after as you know what's coming. They would play with each other, wrestle, chase, what I thought was snarling but just how their vocal cords sound like. I had tug toys to play with them. I would never pull but held on while they pulled and wrangled. Hours of fun with those puppy razors away from my hands. But my two would be awake at most 40 minutes before they needed a three hour nap. Use part of the meal to do training. Teaching commands like sit, down, and stay are valuable ones to get down before they meet the rest of the world. Do the name game. Have someone at opposite ends of a room and call his name. Reward with treat when he comes. He gets exercised and learns recall all at the same time. But short bursts throughout the day. And practice a consistent approach to teaching bite inhibition. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Your puppy is a puppy 
Don't fret, it would be much more worrying if he was lethargic and not wanting to play.
Feed him part of his meal by hand - sitting by him and holding a little piece of his dinner in a closed hand - when he quits trying to chew open your hand and backs off and looks at you - open your hand and let him eat from your palm. The first couple of times it might take him a while to make the link that biting at your hand = no food, backing off and looking at you = food. once he is consistently watching you put the rest of his dinner in his dish and let him eat up talking to him all the while, but not touching him or trying to take his dinner away. Some days keep a little of the dinner back and when he has finished and licked his dish clean call him to you and offer the closed hand with food in again. Then out in the garden for a toilet opportunity. Dot used to get super active before she pooped - it was one of her early signals.
Have toys to offer, after a short play leave your pup alone to settle for a sleep.


----------



## liverpool1892 (Oct 24, 2014)

*Thank you Ruth .*



RuthMill said:


> First off, a 12 week old pup is not angry or aggressive - that's puppy behaviour or frustration due to not enough activity or sleep.
> 
> I've never heard of that food but I will look at it on the dog food advisor.
> 
> How much socialisation, activity and training does he get in a day?


Thank you Ruth,
I just try to explain the way human feels ,I'm sure he is not angry nor aggressive.

I have a friend with a shih zu some times shit zu ( clear on all shots , 4 years old male ) come over to my place and buddy plays with shih zu, but again very aggressive and some times harsh. But shih zu just stop and not playing .

Unfortunately not that mush sleep I would say .

I give him ( The missing links ) puppy for :

Balanced Omega 3 & 6 to maintain healthy skin & coat
Omega fatty acids help the absorption of fat soluble vitamins which nutritionally support: intercellular health, energy levels, the immune system, and muscle, tendon & ligament function
Probiotic and dietary fiber to promote a healthy digestive system
Phyto (plant) nutrients to support general health and nutrition


----------



## liverpool1892 (Oct 24, 2014)

emjon123 said:


> Bailey was dreadful when she was tired. I used to put her in her crate and leave her till she went to sleep. Pups need about 20 hours sleep a day.
> 
> She also used to show "aggressive behaviour" but all she wanted was to play. They do not know how to do this in human ways, so they do it in doggy ways! She hated being brushed and used to snarl at the brush, this was all new to her.
> 
> ...


Thank you Carol ,

Some times I can tell he is tired , So I try to let him to be alone to sleep I don't use crate day time , but some times he walks in to his crate day time and sleep. 

Some times I forget that he is puppy and he needs time! Lol . I give him lots of attention and I do have patience with him .

Thank you for your time Carol .


----------



## liverpool1892 (Oct 24, 2014)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> After eating i usually took my two out shortly after as you know what's coming. They would play with each other, wrestle, chase, what I thought was snarling but just how their vocal cords sound like. I had tug toys to play with them. I would never pull but held on while they pulled and wrangled. Hours of fun with those puppy razors away from my hands. But my two would be awake at most 40 minutes before they needed a three hour nap. Use part of the meal to do training. Teaching commands like sit, down, and stay are valuable ones to get down before they meet the rest of the world. Do the name game. Have someone at opposite ends of a room and call his name. Reward with treat when he comes. He gets exercised and learns recall all at the same time. But short bursts throughout the day. And practice a consistent approach to teaching bite inhibition.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you Lexi&Beemer.

He goes outside to the huge patio ( not out side the house for walk , yet ).

He plays with Shih zu some times very nice and some times the way you explained about your two dogs .

I haven't start that much training yet , only command like sit , and down . He is not good with stay.lol

I like the name game and I will try that ,

Thank you for your time Lexi&Beemer


----------



## liverpool1892 (Oct 24, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Your puppy is a puppy
> Don't fret, it would be much more worrying if he was lethargic and not wanting to play.
> Feed him part of his meal by hand - sitting by him and holding a little piece of his dinner in a closed hand - when he quits trying to chew open your hand and backs off and looks at you - open your hand and let him eat from your palm. The first couple of times it might take him a while to make the link that biting at your hand = no food, backing off and looking at you = food. once he is consistently watching you put the rest of his dinner in his dish and let him eat up talking to him all the while, but not touching him or trying to take his dinner away. Some days keep a little of the dinner back and when he has finished and licked his dish clean call him to you and offer the closed hand with food in again. Then out in the garden for a toilet opportunity. Dot used to get super active before she pooped - it was one of her early signals.
> Have toys to offer, after a short play leave your pup alone to settle for a sleep.
> ...


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Once he is able to go for a walk, it will be completely different. 20 minutes to go around the block and that was all they needed to nap for hours. Just hang in there. As for playing with the shih tzu, let the shih tzu regulate the play. He will learn bite inhibition getting told off much quicker that way. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## liverpool1892 (Oct 24, 2014)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Once he is able to go for a walk, it will be completely different. 20 minutes to go around the block and that was all they needed to nap for hours. Just hang in there. As for playing with the shih tzu, let the shih tzu regulate the play. He will learn bite inhibition getting told off much quicker that way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you Lexi&Beemer,

I know , I cant't wait for his walk it will change his behavior a lot . hopefully shih tzu help him also .

Thank you so much again for your time .


----------

